# Crushed Coral vs Live Sand



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would just like to know the difference of crushed coral as a substrate vs live sand. I realize that the sand is "live" and is beneficial to the health of the aquarium, but is it really necessary with live rock? Please give the pros and cons of each.


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Got some crushed coral. The man at the LFS said that it was some name but it was second hand so I got it cheaper.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

crushed coral allows for food/detritus to get trapped in between the "nooks and crannies"
sand doesnt allow this to happen and allows for powerheads to blow the food/detritus around the tank for corals/skimmers/fish to take care of. some snails will also burrow helping to clean/stir the sand. your going to want either no sand, less then 1 inch of sand or 4 to 6 inches of undisturbed sand. if going no sand ( bare bottom ) you can increase the flow in the tank significantly to prevent detritus build up on the bottom of the tank. this prevents you from being able to keep sand sifting fish and inverts. just rem. going with sand an inch or less or 4-6'' as any depth inbetween traps debris just like crushed coral. 
if you couldnt tell, im a sand fan. the crushed coral can/will work granted you keep it clean and given time it too will become just as "live" as "live sand" would be because the live from the live rocks seeds the substrate.


----------



## Tetra4life (Mar 1, 2009)

+1 on the sand thing. OF2F had a great point plus I just thing sand is more fitting for SW.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

One small point to add to this...

In the old days, all crushed coral was sold same grain size, which was to large a grain size to be used successfully as a sand bed, due to the detritus settling into the crushed coral bed. Today, crushed coral is sold in a variety of sizes, often with the grain size small enough to work as part of a sand bed. We really need pictures of this substrate to give you an effective answer, just to play it safe.


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

okay I will get some pictures on tomorrow. He called it Aragonite, and was from one of his old tanks.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

There is a huge difference between aragonite and crushed coral. Lets see some pics.


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Here are the pictures of the "aragonite".


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The grain size is a bit larger than what I generally use, but I think you will be fine. You have a nice depth and good variety in the grain size. I would be very comfortable with this as my substrate.


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright thanks. That's good to hear.


----------

